
The amazing trick the Commodore 64 used to create colorful pixel art – Polygon - evo_9
http://www.polygon.com/2015/8/20/9183219/the-amazing-trick-the-commodore-64-used-to-create-colorful-pixel-art
======
DerekL
Previous discussion of the linked video:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10082517](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10082517)

